# كمهندس انتاج ماذا احتاج



## nas ajwad (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الاعزاء مهندسي الانتاج والهندسه الميكانيكيه بصفه عامه 

اريد منكم بعض الاجابات على استفساراتي 

فارجوا على كل من يدخل للموضوع ان يكتب برئيه ويجيب ولو بالقليل مما عنده 

1) ماهي البرامج الحاسوبيه التي يحتاجها مهندس الانتاج اثناء الدراسه وبعد التخرج ؟

2) ما هي الدورات اللزمه لتقوية خريج هندسة الانتاج ؟

3) ما هي اهم الات التي يجب ان يتدرب عليها مهندس الانتاج ؟

4) ما هي التخصصات الدقيقه التي تتاح لمهندس الانتاج لدراسة الماجستير ؟

5) وما هي افضل هذه التخصصات في مجال سوق العمل الان ؟

نكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئله الان ولكن ساعقب على ما تكتبون وربما ستتكون مزيد من الاسئله 
مسبقا شاكرا لكم تعاونكم في افادة بعضكم البعض 

تحياتي ناس اجواد مهندس انتاج


----------



## أحمد عادل ذكي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الربامج....الاوتو كاد والاي سي دي ال 
الدورات ؟؟؟اهمها دورات اللحام والهيدروليك
التدريب يكون علي حسب مجال الشغل طبعا


----------



## fmharfoush (22 سبتمبر 2010)

البرامج أوتوكاد و اوتودسك انفنتور+ الدورات حسب الإختصاص الذي تريده


----------



## abood312 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

خريج هندسة الإنتاج يكون عمله في المصانع وسط عمليات التصنيع ومن رأي البسيط هذا ماأتوقعه أنه يحتاجه:
1. برنامج الإكسل للعمليات الحسابيه وأتوكاد للرسم الهندسي والansysللتحليل الفني والMS project لجدولة الأعمال واالمشاريع
2. الدورات التي تساعدك على حسب مجال تخصصك
3. أتوقع أدوات القياس تكون من أهمها وذلك لعملك كمهندس إنتاج في وسط المصنع
4. غالبية المعروض من دراسة الماجستير تكون MBA في العمليات أو إدارة المشاريع.


----------



## nas ajwad (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم شباب 
ولكن اين ردود بقية القراء فنحن هنا نستفيد مما عندكم


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل اضافو وانا اضيف معلومات بسيطة وارجو ان تفيديك بما انك مهندس انتاج فبرنامج السوليد ورك حاجة اساسية هو والاوتكاد واللغة الانجلزية لابد وان يكون عندك قدر كافى من المصطلاحات الميكانكية (ولا تنسى ان تقرا فى فن التعامل مع الناس فهذا محور الارتكاز لك كمهندس) واكتفى بهذا القدر هناك المزيد ولكن ساترك غيرى يضيف


----------



## sajjadalsafy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ربي لاتحرمني طلتك


----------



## nas ajwad (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع 
والشكر ايضا لم له اضافه على ما كتب الاخوان فرلا تبخلوا علينا


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

على حسب المجال اللى انت هتشتغل فيه


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
متل ما قال الاخ حسب المجال الي انت حابب تتخصص فيهولكن بشكل عام أتوقع ان كل مهندس خاصه الانتاج يحتاج لما يلي
1- لغة انكليزية ممتازة
2-برنامج أو اكثر من برامج التصميم الميكانيكي وانصحك بالبرامج العملاقه المختصة امثال الكاتيا
3-القراءه فقراءة الكتب العلميلة لها ميزتان اثنتان وهما الالمام بالمصطلحات اضافه الى التعمق في المجالات العلمية لمختلفة
4-التحكم الالي ويتضمن الالتحكم الهيدروليكي والهوائي والplc وغيرها
5-مجال الادارة وهو مهم جدا لمهندس الانتاج
6-العلاقات العامه مع المختصين فهي حبل النجاة للمهندس عند استعصاء الامور
أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت في ابداء النصيحه


----------



## nas ajwad (22 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في الجميع على ما تقدموه للمساعده


----------



## مصرى و أفتخر (29 أبريل 2011)

أهمها الأوتوكاد
دورة مكثفة فى مجال الجودة
المام كامل بأحدث التقنيات فى أدوات القياس المختلفة
فن قيادة المرؤسين فهم أدواتك لتحقيق و انجاز العمل


----------

